# Newbie!



## 343359 (Apr 8, 2020)

Just looking for positivity during these difficult times. Sometimes its easier to talk to a stranger than to your own spouse friend or family!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post away and you will get lots of help here!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes it is. Welcome to TAM!


----------



## 343359 (Apr 8, 2020)

jlg07 said:


> Welcome -- post away and you will get lots of help here!


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## 343359 (Apr 8, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> Yes it is. Welcome to TAM!


Thanks💕💕


----------

